

Ask HN: Interested in a site for listing startup ideas you want done? - haliax

I know there are a lot of experiences out there that frustrate people, and that they'd like to see done better (think cloud storage pre Dropbox), but unless you &#60;i&#62;have&#60;/i&#62; one of those problems, it's pretty tricky to know that it exists, and even then, it's tricky to know that there's a sizeable market for it. But if people could post their frustrations online, it would be pretty easy for would-be entrepreneurs to find good markets, and the rest of us would get better products...seems like a win-win to me. Thoughts?
======
SABmore
Yes. I had a similar thought last year, registering
ideaserving/ideaservingsize.com, but obviously never did anything with it. My
thought was to have folks post their ideas, and each day you'd see/get a list
of 3-4 new ideas. If you liked one of the ideas you could then connect with
the submitter. All the best.

------
breathesalt
Be lean. Create a stack exchange proposal at
<http://area51.stackexchange.com/>, make a new HN post linking to it, and
we'll see where this goes. But anyone interested should try making the
proposal, since it seems the OP has already lost interest.

------
brittohalloran
YEAH. I always thought this would be a good idea. A place to post good ideas
that I don't want to or have the time or means to do. An "idea exchange". I
half think that something like this already exists, but I've never seen it.

------
ohnivak
Infinitly scalable real-time website analytics and server monitoring.
<http://vanillamonitor.com>

------
bmelton
Not saying it should deter you, but there are a LOT of sites that already do
this. The first that I know of was either "shouldexist.org"[1] or "The
Halfbakery"[2], but there are more. [1] - <http://shouldexist.org/>

[2] = <http://halfbakery.com>

<http://Thinkcycle.org>

<http://ideaexplore.net/>

<http://www.whynot.net/>

<http://www.globalideasbank.org/site/home/>

<http://www.ideas4all.com/>

<http://www.springwise.com/ideas/>

Most of them are in various states of sucking, but Springwise looks pretty
nice, and I like the half-bakery if only for nostalgia.

------
yashchandra
i like this one:

<http://www.ideaswatch.com>

